# Upper Sandusky Reservoirs #1 and #2 Info Needed. Thanks for Looking! ><}}}}}}}}},*> ~-----------



## YouNoBetta (May 13, 2006)

Hello,
I see the ODNR stocked Northern Pike in Res. #1 for many years up until 1991. Are there any still in there? Has anyone ever caught one? And if so how?

I also see the ODNR has been stocking Saugeye in Res. #2 for many years. What is the secret to catching them in this Res. ? What is the best location, time of day & presentation to try? I have been there 5 or 6 times with no success.  Thank You for any info or help!!!   ><}}}}}}}}},*> ~-------------


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have tried to catch pike from #1 for some time never had a hit nor seen a pike come from these waters. I have been trying for a number of years back into the 80's, give it up. Then on the new Res I was told by locals that the perch and Saugeye do not survive in the new res due to the large amounts of Largemouth Bass, they eat the stocked fish as soon as they are placed. Source some older guy in a bar downtown upper, so pretty reliable.


----------



## YouNoBetta (May 13, 2006)

Weekender#1 said:


> I have tried to catch pike from #1 for some time never had a hit nor seen a pike come from these waters. I have been trying for a number of years back into the 80's, give it up. Then on the new Res I was told by locals that the perch and Saugeye do not survive in the new res due to the large amounts of Largemouth Bass, they eat the stocked fish as soon as they are placed. Source some older guy in a bar downtown upper, so pretty reliable.


 I was told by the ODNR that they stock way more saugeye in res #2 that could possible be eaten by predation by the bass? And the fish are there? If so we need to figure out how, when and where to catch them. The same goes for the pike in Res. #1 for the amount that they stocked for that many years, there has to be some still in there.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I don’t see any records of saugeye being released in Upper reservoir. All I see on the ODNR site are channel cats in 2017. Would like to see where the information came from.


----------



## YouNoBetta (May 13, 2006)

Weekender#1 said:


> I have tried to catch pike from #1 for some time never had a hit nor seen a pike come from these waters. I have been trying for a number of years back into the 80's, give it up. Then on the new Res I was told by locals that the perch and Saugeye do not survive in the new res due to the large amounts of Largemouth Bass, they eat the stocked fish as soon as they are placed. Source some older guy in a bar downtown upper, so pretty reliable.





Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I don’t see any records of saugeye being released in Upper reservoir. All I see on the ODNR site are channel cats in 2017. Would like to see where the information came from.


They stocked saugeye in 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009. And I don't see where they ever stocked Bass in there at all? So who knows?? The info came from Ohio Fish Stocking Records | DataOhio


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

YouNoBetta said:


> They stocked saugeye in 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009. And I don't see where they ever stocked Bass in there at all? So who knows?? The info came from Ohio Fish Stocking Records | DataOhio


In your post you said that they still are stocking saugeye. I know they did many years ago. They don’t reproduce and there’s not much chance of many still in there from the 2009 stocking. Saugeye are not known to have a very long life span.


----------



## YouNoBetta (May 13, 2006)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> In your post you said that they still are stocking saugeye. I know they did many years ago. They don’t reproduce and there’s not much chance of many still in there from the 2009 stocking. Saugeye are not known to have a very long life span.


I am guessing the person I talked to either didn't have there facts straight or they stocked them and it didn't get recorded? But it doesn't sound good for me as I am disabled and though I found a place to fish for saugeye or walleye that was Easley accessible for me. I guess I will have to look elsewhere. What a shame!! I will keep looking.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fished both res..with a boat, lots of bass in the newer res, never really caught much out of the old one, a couple crappie,


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

I’ve fished the outside weed edges there and have taken several 12” crappies on Pearl white Joshie’s.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

can we ice fish the old resevoir, the newer one is off limits for some reason, signs everywhere, I would love to ice fish the upground...Why cant we??


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

odell daniel said:


> can we ice fish the old resevoir, the newer one is off limits for some reason, signs everywhere, I would love to ice fish the upground...Why cant we??


I’ve Ice fished it a couple times this season. Not sure why the signs are there. As far as I’m concerned it’s ran by the ODNR so I fished it. I don’t know of any other upground around here that your not aloud to fish. Signs say unsafe ice, I thought no ice was safe ice. Yesterday evening the shore ice wasn’t fit for walking tho.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

odell daniel said:


> can we ice fish the old resevoir, the newer one is off limits for some reason, signs everywhere, I would love to ice fish the upground...Why cant we??


Maybe they are thinking like the Hudson mayor that ice fishing leads to ice shanties, which lead to prostitution.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Trouthunter said:


> Maybe they are thinking like the Hudson mayor that ice fishing leads to ice shanties, which lead to prostitution.


😂


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’ve Ice fished it a couple times this season. Not sure why the signs are there. As far as I’m concerned it’s ran by the ODNR so I fished it. I don’t know of any other upground around here that your not aloud to fish. Signs say unsafe ice, I thought no ice was safe ice. Yesterday evening the shore ice wasn’t fit for walking tho.


I drove up last week one day, planning on fishing, seen all the signs and left, how did you do?


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

odell daniel said:


> I drove up last week one day, planning on fishing, seen all the signs and left, how did you do?





odell daniel said:


> I drove up last week one day, planning on fishing, seen all the signs and left, how did you do?


never mind....don't answer that.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

when i was a kid the old guy down the road used to catch pike with a big slip bobber and live bluegill out front by the boat dock but this was 30 to 35 years ago.


----------

